# Sirius XM Love Channel 23



## BobZ (Feb 20, 2007)

Does anyone know why Love Channel 23 is off the air? The announcer keeps indicating it will be coming back momentarily however it has been a few days and nothing yet/


----------



## mhendrixsr (Nov 17, 2007)

I wasn't listening very well but seems like the announcement I heard was saying that the channel would return after the first of the year. Too bad as this was one of their better easy-listening choices. Looks to me like much of Sirius/XM is in flux right now and I've just decided to try to be patient until all the dust settles from this merger. I just wish I could subscribe to my car sat (Sirius) and my home sat (XM) through one company, one phone number and one website. I'm kinda tired of dealing with both companies with different structures, policies and prices for the same purpose (sat radio).


----------



## Dolly (Jan 30, 2007)

mhendrixsr said:


> I wasn't listening very well but seems like the announcement I heard was saying that the channel would return after the first of the year. Too bad as this was one of their better easy-listening choices. Looks to me like much of Sirius/XM is in flux right now and I've just decided to try to be patient until all the dust settles from this merger. I just wish I could subscribe to my car sat (Sirius) and my home sat (XM) through one company, one phone number and one website. I'm kinda tired of dealing with both companies with different structures, policies and prices for the same purpose (sat radio).


Amen to that :righton: I don't know why someone at the Dept. of Justice and/or the FCC didn't see these problems when the issue of merging the companies came up :shrug: I thought all a long that it would be a logistical nightmare :girlscrea


----------



## Dolly (Jan 30, 2007)

Oh my the slot you are talking about is being used for the ABBA online programs. I got this information from the XM website. :lol: I remember a poster somewhere writing soon Sirius XM would be all ABBA all the time :eek2: But this is apparently only going to go on until after the Holidays when the Love Channel will be back. I didn't even know Sirius XM was online. I keep reading stories about how that would help them, if they were online; but apparently they are online at least for ABBA


----------



## Ken S (Feb 13, 2007)

Dolly said:


> Amen to that :righton: I don't know why someone at the Dept. of Justice and/or the FCC didn't see these problems when the issue of merging the companies came up :shrug: I thought all a long that it would be a logistical nightmare :girlscrea


They did see it...they delayed the merger so long (longest in history) that it has crippled the combined company financially. Remember, by law, they could not have worked on the merger during the period it was up for approval.


----------



## Ira Lacher (Apr 24, 2002)

Just sit tight and let them work it out . . .


----------



## Dolly (Jan 30, 2007)

Ken S said:


> They did see it...they delayed the merger so long (longest in history) that it has crippled the combined company financially. Remember, by law, they could not have worked on the merger during the period it was up for approval.


Yes the merger was delayed way too long, but then they were allowed to merge. It seems like to me that this whole thing was an awful mess from the beginning. It was either yes they can merge or no they can't. Why did it take so long
 Thank goodness some years back when the idea of a merger between Dish and Directv came up people had the good sense to just say No. That would have been another logistical nightmare. Some people at the time said if they weren't allowed to merge it would be the end of Sat. TV, but Dish and Directv are still very much around years later.


----------

